# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  چاپ کارت شناسایی با fast report بصورت پشت و رو

## saeidd

سلام. یه تعدادی یوزر در دیتابیس دارم که میخوام براشون کارت شناسایی صادر کنم. اندازه کارت طوریه که در یک برگه A4 تعداد 10 تا جا میشه (بصورت دو ستونه). برای اینکار صفحه رو دو ستونه کردم. یه فایل گزارش ساختم برای روی کارت و یکی برای پشت کارت.
وقتی فایل روی کارت رو پرینت می گیرم، باید کاغذ رو برگردونم و دوباره بزارم تو پرینتر که فایل پشت کارت رو پرینت بگیرم؛ ولی مشکل اینه که چون ستونها در هر دو فایلِ رو و پشت کارت، از چپ به راست هست، روی کارت و پشت کارت روی هم نمی افتن.
ظاهرا fast report صفحه ی دو ستونه ی راست به چپ نداره (که ستونها از راست شروع بشن). چه راهی وجود داره برای حل این مشکل؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام
برگه رو پشت و رو که می کنید، 180 درجه هم بچرخونید، گزارش متصل بهش رو روی حالت جدید اوردر (سورت) کنید.

----------


## saeidd

> سلام
> برگه رو پشت و رو که می کنید، 180 درجه هم بچرخونید، گزارش متصل بهش رو روی حالت جدید اوردر (سورت) کنید.


آقا یوسف ممنون از جواب. برگه رو 180 درجه بچرخونم که اولا پشت کارت برعکس روی کارت می افته (روی کارت بالا به پایین میشه ولی پشتش پایین به بالا) و دوما پشت کارت و روی کارت هر کسی جابجا میشه. مثلا پشت کارت آقای الف می افته با روی کارت آقای ب
درسته؟

----------


## saeidd

راهی که به نظرم رسید اینه که، صفحه گزارش رو از حالت دو ستونه دربیارم و همون یک ستونه اش کنم. بعد در یک جدول موقت، هر دو تا رکورد از رکوردهای جدولم رو یکی کنم. یعنی هر دو رکورد رو در یک سطر نشون بدم. اینجوری مشکل پشت و رو بودن حل میشه.

----------


## یوسف زالی

خب آره برای همین گفتم که سورت پشتش رو عوض کنید که اشخاص درست بیفته.
فکر کنم در پرینت بتونید صفحه رو فلیپ کنید. تست نکردم ولی باید شدنی باشه. ببینید تو نسخه ای که باهاش دارید چاپ می گیرید میرور یا فلیپ وجود داره یا نه

----------


## saeidd

> فکر کنم در پرینت بتونید صفحه رو فلیپ کنید. تست نکردم ولی باید شدنی باشه. ببینید تو نسخه ای که باهاش دارید چاپ می گیرید میرور یا فلیپ وجود داره یا نه


اگه فلیپ داشته باشه که عالیه. ولی چیزی ندیدم در تنظیماتش.

----------

